# Amanda Coker,New womans record challenger.



## PMarkey (16 May 2016)

Amanda Coker set off on her attempt on Billie Dovey's record yesterday the 15 May and opened with of 250 miles in 12 hours at an average speed of 20 mph  It will be interesting to see if she keeps that pace up 


Paul


----------



## jo from the other place (16 May 2016)

Further and faster than any of the previous record challengers' first days. It looks like she has started with a Kurt style accumulation of fast "easy" miles around Flatwood Park [of course it is not at all easy to ride at 20mph for 12 hours, but she is using the terrain and conditions to minimise the difficulty they might otherwise present].

This should be an interesting year ahead.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 May 2016)

Is Amanda drafting? It seems that her facebook page says she can.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Is Amanda drafting? It seems that her facebook page says she can.


She's riding HAMR rules, so it's allowed (but not, I've read, motor pacing - but I didn't see that in the rules). No idea whether she is or not.

If she carries on like this she'll smash the BD record, and any record that KT sets. But KT is riding to the stricter Guinness rules for which AC won't be eligible. But wait! Guinness OK'd Kurt's HAMR-ruled ride. So it all gets a bit of a boxing-style mess. And, to be honest, not a terribly interesting mess.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4282113, member: 9609"]where in the world ?[/QUOTE]


Florida


----------



## jo from the other place (16 May 2016)

Amanda rode in Flatwood Park, Florida - where Kurt clocked up many of his miles towards the end of his record year. I believe Kurt and Alicia (and I imagine many others) were there with Amanda yesterday. You can see from the chart above that she mimicked Kurt's riding strategy of day one, albeit faster and further!

One day's riding out of 365 is going to tell us little about her endurance over the year, but she is clearly a very strong and determined rider. How many of us can ride 250 miles in 12 hours, even in a peloton? It does open up the possibility that she might have her eye on Kurt's record, which would be a fantastic achievement if she could and would do wonders for the reputation of women's ultra distance cycling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

If this is going to be a long thread perhaps we should rename it, to put Amanda Coker's name in the title?


----------



## PMarkey (16 May 2016)

Their is some background on her gofundme page and to be honest the fact she is still riding is impressive never mind attempting the record , she's obviously a very driven young lady so this could get very interesting as the year progresses .


----------



## cmiller (16 May 2016)

jo from the other place said:


> I believe Kurt and Alicia (and I imagine many others) were there with Amanda yesterday.


 Kurt and Alicia were there for only a lap or two before leaving. After that, there were never more than 4-5 riding with her at any time and most of those people never pulled. She wore everyone out (including myself) and for the last several hours it was only her and one other rider. It's going to be another big day today, too. Should be right around 230 miles.


----------



## Aravis (17 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> If she carries on like this she'll smash the BD record, and any record that KT sets. But KT is riding to the stricter Guinness rules for which AC won't be eligible. But wait! Guinness OK'd Kurt's HAMR-ruled ride. So it all gets a bit of a boxing-style mess. And, to be honest, not a terribly interesting mess.


It's "interesting" to speculate that if Ms Coker really is going for the gender-unification record, poor Kajsa may never get her hands on the record even if she maintains her current progress. Except of course that she's chasing a different record - following rules which as far as I know no-one has seen.

Hats off to Amanda though. I can kind of relate to what Kajsa is doing because each individual day is something I could realistically emulate. But even Amanda's first day is way beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2016)

This is her profile on Strava: https://www.strava.com/athletes/10033054

and she did 230 miles on day two:

https://www.strava.com/activities/578519402


----------



## steveindenmark (17 May 2016)

480 miles in 2 days. that's astounding. but it not a sprint.


----------



## cmiller (17 May 2016)

Just got back from riding with her. Still looking strong and still has a big smile on her face. She was at 150 when I left and should be over 200 again today if the rain holds out.


----------



## PMarkey (17 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> 480 miles in 2 days. that's astounding. but it not a sprint.


True but it might just be that she's banking as many miles as she can whilst the goings good to allow for a bit of time in hand to deal with any issues , it's a strategy I use on Audax rides a lot .

Paul


----------



## cmiller (18 May 2016)

Day 3, 232 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/579655046


----------



## steveindenmark (18 May 2016)

I can see that Paul. But how many 200 milers can you put in the bank before you start to burn out. Im sure she knows what she is doing but to mere mortals like me, it looks unbelievable.

Whats Winter like out her way, because she has to ride all through it unless she intends to best the record before it arrives.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 May 2016)

cmiller said:


> Day 3, 232 miles.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/579655046



WOW....Im getting tired just reading the numbers now.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 May 2016)

I always feel sad for these "Records"

How much of the gain is due to better bike design, lighter materials and more efficiency rather than simple athletic skill

What would the original holder have been capable of in a 2016 bike rather than a 1938 one?


----------



## Tin Pot (18 May 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I always feel sad for these "Records"
> 
> How much of the gain is due to better bike design, lighter materials and more efficiency rather than simple athletic skill
> 
> What would the original holder have been capable of in a 2016 bike rather than a 1938 one?


Facepalm


----------



## cmiller (18 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Whats Winter like out her way, because she has to ride all through it unless she intends to best the record before it arrives.



Winter here is pretty mild with lows in the 50's and highs in the 70's, but it's pretty windy just about every day. It's the summers that are brutal- in the 90's with 90+ humidity nearly every day. There's also frequent thunderstorm's she'll have to deal with. She really enjoys riding in the hotter weather, though, so I don't see it being a problem for her.


----------



## gavintc (18 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Facepalm


 Not sure what the face palm is about. I might have misunderstood. 

But, I am with cunobelin on this one. Breaking very old records leaves me slightly uncomfortable. I acknowledge the athletic prowess and competence of the modern riders, but feel it is just not a direct comparison.


----------



## PMarkey (18 May 2016)

The argument was done to death last year with the Tommy Godwin record and Kurt Searvogel and Steve Abraham's attempts on his record , you are never going to be able to have a direct comparison be it a twenty year old record or a twenty four hour old record the weather,wind strength , road surface , personal fitness , physiology , available support et al all make it impossible , at the end of the day it's a most miles in 365 days challenge and it doesn't matter what perceived advantages the riders may have they still have to do the riding , as a case in point Tommy Godwins record was 75,065 miles Kurt Searvogel's current record is 76,076 miles and he didn't have to contend with a British winter or war time limitations, surely if modern technology and roads etc made that much of a difference he would have trashed Tommy's record by a lot more than 1,000 miles ? 

Paul


----------



## steveindenmark (18 May 2016)

cmiller said:


> Winter here is pretty mild with lows in the 50's and highs in the 70's, but it's pretty windy just about every day. It's the summers that are brutal- in the 90's with 90+ humidity nearly every day. There's also frequent thunderstorm's she'll have to deal with. She really enjoys riding in the hotter weather, though, so I don't see it being a problem for her.



Will she move from state to state during the record attempt to make use of the weather conditions?


----------



## cmiller (18 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Will she move from state to state during the record attempt to make use of the weather conditions?



That's not really an option for her. A few years ago she was hit by a car traveling in excess of 55mph and was severely injured (traumatic brain injury, spinal injuries and several broken broken bones and torn muscles). She now suffers with PTSD as a result and will rarely ride on the road. She did ride across the US last year, but was able to do so only because her dad followed behind her on a three wheeled motorcycle to ease her fears. The budget is just not there to do the same for her HAM'R attempt. You will see here ride other paved trails throughout the year, but they will all be in Florida.


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2016)

cmiller said:


> That's not really an option for her. A few years ago she was hit by a car traveling in excess of 55mph and was severely injured (traumatic brain injury, spinal injuries and several broken broken bones and torn muscles). She now suffers with PTSD as a result and will rarely ride on the road. She did ride across the US last year, but was able to do so only because her dad followed behind her on a three wheeled motorcycle to ease her fears. The budget is just not there to do the same for her HAM'R attempt. You will see here ride other paved trails throughout the year, but they will all be in Florida.


Makes it all the more remarkable what she's doing now.


----------



## jo from the other place (18 May 2016)

Wow! My admiration for Amanda just goes up and up. Sticking to off road Florida for 12 months is going to be tough through the summer and I guess hurricane season isn't going to be a breeze either.

Gomanda!


----------



## cmiller (18 May 2016)

She's one of a kind, Jo.


----------



## cmiller (19 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> WOW....Im getting tired just reading the numbers now.



Today's going to be an even bigger number..


----------



## cmiller (19 May 2016)

Day 4, 238.1 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/580683146


----------



## cmiller (22 May 2016)

Week One.


----------



## cmiller (24 May 2016)

Daily tracking spreadsheet for Amanda-
https://goo.gl/reemOY


----------



## Milkfloat (24 May 2016)

Not hanging around, is she? Chapeau to her and I hope her body and mind can keep it up.


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

I wonder what Alicia is considering doing now that Amanda has made this start. I haven't got the impression that she would make much of a dent in the numbers that Amanda is posting so will she still be making an attempt at the record?


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

I enjoyed the subtle product placements in this post from Amanda

_*Amanda Coker- Ultracyclist - HAM'R 2016*
27 May at 02:01 · 
Day Twelve, 231 miles. Today was a perfect example of the term my good friends Charlie & Mary use for Flatwoods...Windy Woods! Slowed the pace down and still hammered through. Mom & Dad are professional pit crew members now; when I roll in for a quick stop they feed me, load up my pockets with fuel, get my Tailwind Nutrition bottles ready, lather me in sunscreen, clean off my Oakley sunglasses, toss me a jar of Enzo's, keep the Schlitter Bikes & Cima Cycles bikes pristine, refill my Spruzza Mist, and keep it fun with smiles always on their faces. Had a great time seeing my friends through out the day: Josh, Jared, Jack (grupetto), Dick, April, Mark, John, One Lap Dad, Becky, Adam, Mark, Clint, Michael, Sarah, and Greg. 
Thanks for all the support online, all your words of encouragement help keep me rolling! _


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

There's a little bit of speculation up thread about the record that Amanda is chasing, this Facebook post may give a clue;

_Andy Payne Sorry to be thick, what record is this for?
27 May at 13:42



Amanda Coker- Ultracyclist - HAM'R 2016 UMCA Highest Annual Mileage Record. The most miles ridden in a year. The new men's record was recently set by Kurt Searvogel at 76,076 miles_


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2016)

*Tarzan Rides the HAM'R Kurt Searvogel shared CARTI's Tour de Rock's photo.*
27 May at 23:51 ·
We are kicking off Alicia Searvogel HAMR attempt with the CARTI Tour De Rock on Saturday June 4th, 2016. Let the year long party begin. Come join us for a great event! Follow alicia at whip the hamr on facebook.


----------



## PMarkey (3 Jun 2016)

> For clarity, I am registered under the Ultra Marathon Cycling Association, UMCA. It is the leading international organization dedicated to ultra cycling. The women's HAMR I am attempting is for my age group 50-59. A year is a long time and anything can happen as we all know. So, let the party begin!!!



From Alicia's Facebook page.


Paul


----------



## cmiller (5 Jun 2016)




----------



## PMarkey (6 Jun 2016)

And going into week four Amanda does 428km in an elapsed time of 14 hours 41 minutes with an average speed of 31.5 kph 


Paul


----------



## cmiller (12 Jun 2016)




----------



## T4tomo (12 Jun 2016)

At this rate she break Kurt's record. Awesome stuff


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2016)

Mugshot said:


> I enjoyed the subtle product placements in this post from Amanda
> 
> _*Amanda Coker- Ultracyclist - HAM'R 2016*
> 27 May at 02:01 ·
> ...


Kajsa should post something similar.

As I roll up to the caravan, mum speedily pushes some of last nights pizza into my rear pockets along with some of Bumbles Winalot dried biscuits and some scones from an unnamed garden centre. She points me into the constant headwind and I am off again. But not before I ask "Have you got anything to say mum?"


----------



## cmiller (27 Jun 2016)

Aravis said:


> It's "interesting" to speculate that if Ms Coker really is going for the gender-unification record, poor Kajsa may never get her hands on the record even if she maintains her current progress. Except of course that she's chasing a different record - following rules which as far as I know no-one has seen.



Amanda is most definitely going for the Guinness Record. She was informed by Guinness (prior to the start) that if she broke the record and it was certified by the UMCA that they would also certify it. No different than Kurt.


----------



## Aravis (29 Jun 2016)

cmiller said:


> Amanda is most definitely going for the Guinness Record. She was informed by Guinness (prior to the start) that if she broke the record and it was certified by the UMCA that they would also certify it. No different than Kurt.


Interesting. This seems to imply that Guinness wouldn't accept any further applications to mount a challenge under their rules, and that they won't be recognising separate records. Quite sensible, but a bit rough on Kajsa who is being overtaken by events, as well as by Amanda in a few weeks' time.

On that subject, based on year to date averages the projected catch date is August 7th (Amanda's day 85). For a while it was heading for the 6th but the tropical storm a few weeks ago pushed it back a couple of days; the disruption to Kajsa's schedule to accommodate Vätternrundan then brought it forward one day. Another significant milestone is currently projected for September 29th (day 138) when Amanda reaches 50,000km, after which she'll be heading out of Kajsa's reach even if she has to stop before the end of her year - the last thing I'd expect or hope for, I hasten to add.

It's not all gloomy for Kajsa though. She remains true to the spirit of the challenge she set out on; I believe she'll see it through now and her legend will be secure. She resisted the temptation to change tack when draftgate broke in February; had she done so it would have greatly diminished her achievement and I'm proud to have helped her through that.

This must sound dreadfully pompous. I am sorry.


----------



## cmiller (20 Jul 2016)

Yesterday, Amanda passed the halfway point to the existing world record on day 66 of her attempt!


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jul 2016)

Amanda powers relentlessly on, she's pushed her average distance to over 227 miles and her average speed to 19.5mph.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4xOyd4VLkzQxi0c8ErqyFqBvnHk/edit?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## Dbug2009 (1 Aug 2016)

I paced with her for a few laps around flatwoods today. She is still at it.


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2016)

At her current rate she should surpass the women's year record(29,603.7 miles) in 35 days time.


----------



## BSRU (25 Aug 2016)

Seems she has already passed 30,000 miles for the year.
Tthe first few months of miles do not count towards the record as officially only miles accrued after the start on the 15th of May count.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

That is just bonkers.
Fair play to her.


----------



## BSRU (25 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> That is just bonkers.
> Fair play to her.


Completely bonkers, spending 12 hours a day everyday for a whole year doing one thing, except maybe sleeping.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

BSRU said:


> Completely bonkers, spending 12 hours a day everyday for a whole year doing one thing, except maybe sleeping.




It's not so much the cycling/sleeping/cycling, rather then the same loops over and over again she's doing. (Unless I am mistaken and she's not doing loops)


----------



## velovoice (25 Aug 2016)

Just a reminder that riding loops off-road is the only way Amanda can do this, as she suffers from PTSD following being hit by a motorist.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Aug 2016)

Improves her chances of staying injury free as well.

She could ride the year without falling off, and even if she does there's no following motor traffic to run her over.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Sep 2016)

Amanda has upped the ante in the past couple of weeks riding a string of 240 mile+ days.

She moves ever closer to a daily average of 230 miles at 20mph.

I wonder if that's her target.

Looking at her facebook, it seems riding in that park is not without its hazards.

She dodged an alligator the other day, and mentioned seeing two 'well-nourished' snakes.

I suppose seeing two hungry ones would be even more alarming.

https://www.facebook.com/goamandacoker/

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8ErqyFqBvnHk/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=2022488017


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Sep 2016)

Amanda posted on facebook to say she expects to better Billie's record before 9am local time today.

So assuming no calamities, she's now done it.


----------



## cmiller (22 Sep 2016)

Local news coverage- http://www.fox13news.com/good-day/206832964-video#.V-MQwBUq-Uo.facebook

http://www.tampabay.com/news/humani...-brain-injury-to-set-bicycling-record/2294569


----------



## cmiller (23 Sep 2016)

One more local news story- 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ5NRNSmDWw


----------



## Roxy641 (24 Sep 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Amanda Coker set off on her attempt on Billie Dovey's record yesterday the 15 May and opened with of 250 miles in 12 hours at an average speed of 20 mph
> Paul



Congrats to Amanda.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2016)

I dont care how she did it. It is an amazing feat of cycling. Huge, Huge respect to Amanda for this record.

I hope she has the willpower to keep going for the rest of the year. The final number will be staggering by any standard.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Oct 2016)

Steve Abraham shared this on Facebook. Worth reading.

*Allan Duhm*


> I posted this in response to Shusanah Pillinger's question and at Steven Abraham's suggestion am reposting in it's own thread to help tell Amanda Coker's story. I can provide some perspective on Amanda's efforts, and yes she has almost no time at all to post lengthy updates and the like. She's a very unassuming young lady who understands the massive effort it could take to surpass Kurt's record, thus no shout outs about plans to break it. She's taking it one day at a time and every day is 12-13 hours on the bike, go home shower, eat and go to bed. Having ridden nearly 3,000 miles with her, I can attest that when she comes in for a pit stop, usually the first one at around 65 miles, she slaps on the sun screen, loads up with a sandwich and some gel packs, and rolls back out within 5-8 minutes. Often she skips that first SAG if she's feeling good and simply takes a bottle and sandwich hand off as she keeps rolling through her first 100 or so miles. There is simply no messing around with the available time she has to ride. That said, she's always pleasant on the bike, talking to other riders, calling out to walkers on the trail by name, etc. She has in fact inspired many many other riders to complete th first century ride of their lives, and a few to complete their first double century. This week I heard one of Tampa's very best riders say to her "Amanda, I usually only come out here and do a few laps and then head home, but you inspire me to do more." I thought that was very telling of her effect on others. She's worked through saddle sores, stomach issues, and I believe 4 crashes. Two on a wet bridge in the park, one as the result of sliding out on a patch of pine needles, and one as a result of a rider catching her back wheel. That one resulted in some serious rib bruising, but she just kept on rolling through the pain. Deer and snakes have been plentiful and require careful and attentive riding, not to mention the occasional very large wild boar that sprint across the trail. A huge one sprinted across the trail today about 10 yards in front of her! The trail also has a semi-regular visiting alligator whom she's dubbed "El Guapo" after a character in one of her favorite movies, The Three Amigos. Sometimes he lays across the trail leaving just enough room to scoot past, and other times he lays with only his head on the trail like a spectator. Hurricane Matthew threw some nasty winds at her on Friday and Saturday, sustained at 25 and gusting to 30-35, and she's ridden through at least a couple of other tropical storms, and countless vicious Florida summer thunderstorms. Her smiles in her photos belie the effort she put out every day. The best way I can describe her is 'relentlessly consistent'. And I would be remiss if I did not mention her more than outstanding support team (Mom and Dad) Ricky and Donna Coker. They support her day in and day out and, like Amanda, they are wonderful and outstanding ambassadors for ultra cycling as they've made innumerable friends at Flatwoods Park as people come in to ask about Amanda's efforts. I hope this helps in a small way to help many of you get a snapshot of her efforts, trials and successes.


----------



## Aravis (14 Oct 2016)

I see that one of Amanda's good friends and support riders has been tragically killed whilst riding in the park. I hope Amanda's able to continue without being seriously affected, as I'm sure he'd have wanted - a cliché I know, but probably true.

Without remotely suggesting that anyone could possibly think such an outcome is desirable, it might be worth noting that should something happen to force Amanda to abandon her challenge today, for Kajsa to match her current total would, by my calculation, require 119 mile days from now onwards. There will be a day when this notional target is completely out of reach, but we're not quite there yet.

This isn't going to happen, nor could anyone wish for it. Let's hope everyone stays safe and properly focused.


----------



## Mugshot (14 Oct 2016)

*Amanda Coker- Ultracyclist - HAM'R 2016*
7 hrs ·
Day 152 ended with 233 miles.

It is with tremendous heavy hearts that we wish to honor the memory of a gentleman whom we came to know well during our short time out at Flatwoods Park. Gary and Becky are regulars at the park, with Gary usually riding on ahead at a faster pace while Becky paced herself to meet up with Gary later. Gary also rode along behind Amanda on many occasions chatting with her and keeping her company, while forming a special bond. Gary was often heard telling Amanda to "Go get em kiddo." He always had Amanda's back. 
Yesterday Gary, 67, had a solo bike crash on the trail, and despite wearing a helmet, he sustained a severe head injury which unfortunately lead to his passing last night. Numerous cyclists stopped to lend their support, making sure he was not moved as we waited for the fire/rescue responders to arrive, ultimately airlifted to Tampa General. Gary loved cycling, and living only a couple miles from the park, he and Becky rode to and around Flatwoods almost daily. They were both openly and outwardly extremely friendly to everyone they met, making friends of all. We post this announcement simply to honor Gary, a wonderful and amazing cyclist and human being. Rest in peace Gary, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Oct 2016)

Tragic.


----------



## Mugshot (28 Dec 2016)

Wasn't there some talk on here a while back about Kurt running for UMCA President or something with the feeling being he was going to try to change the rules so Amanda wouldn't break his record, just wondering if there was any update? I may of course be wildly wide of the mark and have dreamt the whole thing.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Dec 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Wasn't there some talk on here a while back about Kurt running for UMCA President or something with the feeling being he was going to try to change the rules so Amanda wouldn't break his record, just wondering if there was any update? I may of course be wildly wide of the mark and have dreamt the whole thing.



There was, @cmiller - one of Amanda's support team - commented on this thread.

I've not heard anything since, so it looks like whatever Kurt was up to didn't go anywhere.

Maybe he's accepted Amanda is likely to beat his record.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/umca-hamr-news-from-the-very-near-future.208003/post-4494730


----------



## Mugshot (28 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> There was, @cmiller - one of Amanda's support team - commented on this thread.
> 
> I've not heard anything since, so it looks like whatever Kurt was up to didn't go anywhere.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Pale Rider and thank you for taking the time to find and post the link


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Dec 2016)

May as well have an Amanda update.

Looks like she had a short day on Christmas Day, but is now remorselessly hammering on.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Oyd4VLkzQxi0c8ErqyFqBvnHk/edit#gid=2022488017


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614750, member: 9609"]where is she cycling, it must be very flat, in 6200 mile this month she has only done 11,500' ascent (1000' every 540miles (a snooker table can be 1000' ascent every 694 miles) )

I have done 16,300' in 270 miles this month.[/QUOTE]
Blimey, she IS in the flatlands - I did 2,600 ft yesterday in 33 miles and only half of my route was hilly!

Mind you, I wouldn't fancy doing 200+ miles a day for a year no matter how flat the terrain was or how big the peloton that I was drafting was ...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614750, member: 9609"]where is she cycling, it must be very flat, in 6200 mile this month she has only done 11,500' ascent (1000' every 540miles (a snooker table can be 1000' ascent every 694 miles) )

I have done 16,300' in 270 miles this month.[/QUOTE]



ColinJ said:


> Blimey, she IS in the flatlands - I did 2,600 ft yesterday in 33 miles and only half of my route was hilly!
> 
> Mind you, I wouldn't fancy doing 200+ miles a day for a year no matter how flat the terrain was or how big the peloton that I was drafting was ...



She's doing the same loop of Wilderness Park in Florida every day and every day is like this.


----------



## cmiller (1 Jan 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Wasn't there some talk on here a while back about Kurt running for UMCA President or something with the feeling being he was going to try to change the rules so Amanda wouldn't break his record, just wondering if there was any update? I may of course be wildly wide of the mark and have dreamt the whole thing.



As of last week, Kurt is no longer a UMCA board member. And as far as I know, there has been no further talk about changing HAMR rules.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4691415, member: 9609"]she's still going and still churning out astonishing distances every day
day 281
64,765 miles on the clock
if she keeps this pace up it could be in excess of 84,000 miles for the year 
She's going to blow Kurt Searvogels record completely out of the water.

Amazing stuff[/QUOTE]

If she continues at her current metronomic pace she will beat Kurt's record with more than a month to spare.

Last I heard, Steve Abraham is going to have another go starting in the next few weeks.

Trying to beat Amanda must be a very daunting prospect.

I suppose he could aim for the men's record which, unusually, will almost certainly be an easier target than the women's record.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2017)

I honestly cant see Steve managing to beat Coker's total mileage in this country. He would need to do as Coker and go do loops on a flatter course with better year round clement weather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I honestly cant see Steve managing to beat Coker's total mileage in this country. He would need to do as Coker and go do loops on a flatter course with better year round clement weather.


And I can't imagine Steve spending a whole year going round and round in circles. It doesn't seem to fit in with his character, from what I've learned about him. (I, however, do appear to have spent a lifetime going round and round in circles....)


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I can't imagine Steve spending a whole year going round and round in circles. It doesn't seem to fit in with his character, from what I've learned about him. (I, however, do appear to have spent a lifetime going round and round in circles....)




Agreed, he so not that type of rider. But as I said, with this countries climate, roads and conditions it would make for what I think an impossibility.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2017)

Another month has rolled by so time for an Amanda update.

She's upped her average to closer to 250 miles a day in the last couple of weeks, and has hit 260 miles a day for the last two days.

Some suggestion in the other place she is going for Steve's monthly record.

Amanda has 52 days of her year left, but won't need them to break Kurt's record which she is on course to do in the second week of next month.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8ErqyFqBvnHk/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=2022488017


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Some suggestion in the other place she is going for Steve's monthly record.


More than a suggestion. She's registered three month record attempts, the first of which starts on 25th March, aka tomorrow, and the others are staggered about a week (I forget exactly, but the registered attempts are on the UMCA site somewhere not that easy to find).


----------



## andrew_s (28 Mar 2017)

The UMCA page is here: https://www.ultracycling.com/highest-monthly-mileage-hmmr/, but there's nothing on except the start dates fo far. I think rides go on after validation rather than at upload to Strava.
Current progress is 799.6 miles in 3 days, so the question is whether she'll get past 8000 or not (probably will).

Kurt's record is due to go on the 5th April, assuming around 260 miles per day is maintained. I wouldn't expect any mileage variations (short of injury/illness) to change the date.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4747443, member: 9609"]
I do find it odd that the month challenge is not a calender month and is instead any rolling 30 days  but whatever, 8000 miles in 30 days on a bike is mind blowing - my best 28 day is 642.[/QUOTE]
Calendar months can be 4 different lengths so that wouldn't make a lot of sense - you would be stupid not to choose one of the 31 day months Jan, Mar, May, Jul, Aug, Oct or Dec if you were doing a calendar month record. (Unless you have a different record for each month! )


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Apr 2017)

Amanda has eased past Kurt's total, so - pending ratification - she now holds the world record.

Still 39 days to go.

If she maintains the recent 265-ish miles a day, she will finish with about 10,000 more miles than Kurt, and could set the new Godwin at 237 miles a day.

https://www.facebook.com/goamandacoker


----------



## Aravis (11 Apr 2017)

I see there's a comment on "another forum" which all but says Amanda is looking at the 100,000 mile record as well. Whatever the status of that particular record, since she'd only need another 50 days or thereabouts after the end of her official year, it would be a bit odd not to.

Just when I was starting to think she was completely invincible and could whatever she wished, in recent days Amanda has slipped behind 8000 mile pace for the current month attempt. I think there've been weather issues and at least one early park closure, so it's not completely plain sailing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Apr 2017)

Aravis said:


> I think there've been weather issues and at least one early park closure, so it's not completely plain sailing.


Steve mentioned high winds for her in his last video update


----------



## cmiller (14 Apr 2017)

It's official! 
http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/468637-greatest-distance-cycled-in-a-year-umca


----------



## Mugshot (21 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4770352, member: 9609"]However I am a bit confused by this, Goodwin had 8583 miles for July 1939 when he first set the anual record. There had to be a 30 day period within July 39 when he exceeded 8000 miles ?[/QUOTE]
I think, athough I stand to be corrected, that you have to state your intention that you're going for the record for it to be recognised. I believe that both Steve and Kurt broke the previous 30 day record during their year record attempts but as neither of them had stated it as an official 30 day record attempt it doesn't get recognised.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Apr 2017)

According to posts in the other place, Amanda is going to bash on and hoover up the 100,000 mile record.

Given she's eased past 80,000 miles and is riding 260 miles + a day, it won't take her very long.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4802632, member: 9609"]She has just finished the year with an astonishing 86,573 miles, I wonder if this will be ever beaten. - A truly amazing achievement.[/QUOTE]

The figures are mind boggling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2017)

Interesting article.
http://www.bicycling.com/rides/records/is-amanda-coker-for-real/slide/1

Apols if already posted


----------



## tallliman (18 May 2017)

Thanks for that, a nice insight into Amanda's record.


----------



## steverob (19 May 2017)

That article at least answers the one question I had about Amanda's rides - I couldn't fathom why every day she seems to do one lap (and just one) of a particular route every morning, before she starts doing the endless loops of her regular course. Turns out it's because the park for her regular course isn't open that early in the morning!


----------



## Pale Rider (29 May 2017)

Here's a link to Amanda's 100,000 mile record progress.

Pretty much more of the same, although the daily mileages have been up and down a bit compared to her metronomic riding during the year.

She's close to 90,000 miles now, and looks set to pass 100,000 in about another six weeks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yhpHlN3KGsLjc9hR0y75J2arZJChWNyiG8JcUINqs20/edit#gid=0


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 May 2017)

"I've had to block people who leave negative comments on my Strava account" Amanda says. I can't believe anyone would do such a thing.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2017)

It is completely bonkers.

Even more bonkers that the majority of the record was going round in loops in the same park. That must take some special mindset.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4877436, member: 9609"]fastest to quarter million ?[/QUOTE]
It is an amazing achievement but I think to do many more circuits of that park would actually be pretty unhealthy. The thought of her still riding round the park in 10 years time on her way to the million miles record would make me feel sad.


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It is an amazing achievement but I think to do many more circuits of that park would actually be pretty unhealthy. The thought of her still riding round the park in 10 years time on her way to the million miles record would make me feel sad.


Did you work out how long that would take or is it a stab on the dark?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Did you work out how long that would take or is it a stab on the dark?


I worked it out in my head! 423 days to do 100,000 miles(!) so if she kept that average speed up she would take 4,230 days to do one million miles. 4,230 days is approximately 11.5 years. Subtract the the year-and-a-bit she has already done and you have about 10 more years!

Obviously she would have to slow down eventually (if nothing else, through injury or illness) so it would take longer than 10 years.


----------



## cmiller (14 Jul 2018)

A little update on Amanda-
Amanda is now a member of the Twenty20 UCI Women’s Professional/Development Cycling Team!


----------

